# Another Recall



## SaharaNight Boxers (Jun 28, 2011)

Here's another recent one. 

EVO, Innova, California Natural and HealthWise Dog Food Recall


----------



## brindle (Mar 14, 2013)

Well that sucks  ill be switching sooner then I thought


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

stop and think, out of all of the food made how much is recalled? our food and
our dog's food is safe. a recall on something is nothing compared to all of the
food that is sold, absolutely nothing. besides it doesn't mean future batches of
the same brand is going to be comtaminated. you can switch brands but that
doesn't guarantee the brand you're switching too can't become comtaminated.


----------



## brindle (Mar 14, 2013)

doggiedad said:


> stop and think, out of all of the food made how much is recalled? our food and
> our dog's food is safe. a recall on something is nothing compared to all of the
> food that is sold, absolutely nothing. besides it doesn't mean future batches of
> the same brand is going to be comtaminated. you can switch brands but that
> doesn't guarantee the brand you're switching too can't become comtaminated.


Totally agree with you but I feed a rotation of food and was planning on switching to something new anyway. Horizon Pulsar has been on my try list for a while.


----------



## mewlittle (Mar 18, 2013)

good thing i don't buy though's brands thank you for telling us


----------



## BearMurphy (Feb 29, 2012)

doggiedad said:


> stop and think, out of all of the food made how much is recalled? our food and
> our dog's food is safe. a recall on something is nothing compared to all of the
> food that is sold, absolutely nothing. besides it doesn't mean future batches of
> the same brand is going to be comtaminated. you can switch brands but that
> doesn't guarantee the brand you're switching too can't become comtaminated.


I don't agree with this. If there is salmonella contamination of cooked food doesn't that mean somebody screwed up? Like they didn't clean frequentely enough or the raw products contaminated the finished one somehow? I'd be worried about the quality control in a factory that produced these products


----------



## FBarnes (Feb 17, 2013)

I remember the melamine. I don't assume anything is safe.


----------



## brindle (Mar 14, 2013)

BearMurphy said:


> I don't agree with this. If there is salmonella contamination of cooked food doesn't that mean somebody screwed up? Like they didn't clean frequentely enough or the raw products contaminated the finished one somehow? I'd be worried about the quality control in a factory that produced these products


Salmonella is all over EVERYTHING. You push a grocery store cart and there is most likely salmonella all over that thing. 
I am concerned about it because I have kids but you can't live in a bubble... there's a much higher likelihood feeding raw and I won't stop doing that as well. 
Wash your hands before you touch your mouth. Easy.


----------



## FBarnes (Feb 17, 2013)

It's not the danger of the salmonella, although I think that's alot higher with kibble than raw because people touch kibble with their hands and don't expect it to contain salmonella so don't treat it like raw chicken.

It's the fact the salmonella had to have contacted the food AFTER it was cooked. So what was the food touching? What else could it have been in contact with? It's a sign of sloppy processing. And if salmonella can get into it, so could other things. We all know what's in raw chicken. We just assume it has salmonella.


----------



## PDXdogmom (Jun 30, 2010)

Besides the quality control issue, it also makes me wonder about the sourcing of the ingredients and if those standards have been lowered. 

I think we still have Ohio Pet Foods (Annamet, Dr. Tim's and many others); Tuffy's (NutriSource, Pure Vita, etc.); Fromm's and Earthborn without recalls.


----------



## brindle (Mar 14, 2013)

I don't believe that Horizon has been recalled either... nor has Nutram (another excellent brand).


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

think about all of the food that's sold, human and dog food. a recall here and there is nothing especially if it's
salmonella. salmonella is overrated. 



doggiedad said:


> stop and think, out of all of the food made how much is recalled? our food and
> our dog's food is safe. a recall on something is nothing compared to all of the
> food that is sold, absolutely nothing. besides it doesn't mean future batches of
> the same brand is going to be comtaminated. you can switch brands but that
> doesn't guarantee the brand you're switching too can't become comtaminated.





BearMurphy said:


> I don't agree with this. If there is salmonella contamination of cooked food doesn't that mean somebody screwed up? Like they didn't clean frequentely enough or the raw products contaminated the finished one somehow? I'd be worried about the quality control in a factory that produced these products


----------



## brindle (Mar 14, 2013)

doggiedad said:


> think about all of the food that's sold, human and dog food. a recall here and there is nothing especially if it's
> salmonella. *salmonella is overrated*.


You wouldn't be saying the bold if you had ever had salmonella poisoning. It is nothing to mess with and can be lethal to young children, the geriatric, and the immune compromised. 
I HAVE actually had it and the pain is excruciating. I would rate it up there with mid-level contraction pains (yes I mean childbirth).


----------



## SuperPug (Mar 5, 2013)

nearly everything you come in contact with can be lethal. Salmonella is overrated because it's just like every other illness. It has a lethal point and a mild point. I actually COOKED and ATE so called "salmonella contaminated" chicken and didn't have a single problem.


----------



## FBarnes (Feb 17, 2013)

SuperPug said:


> nearly everything you come in contact with can be lethal. Salmonella is overrated because it's just like every other illness. It has a lethal point and a mild point. I actually COOKED and ATE so called "salmonella contaminated" chicken and didn't have a single problem.


Actually, the odds are if you buy raw chicken from a grocery store there's about an 80% chance if I remember correctly that it's got salmonella. Salmonella contamination is expected and allowed in food meant for humans. Everyone who has ever cooked and eaten chicken has probably eaten dead salmonella.

We don't expect it in kibble. We let our kids feed our dogs and lick their fingers afterwards. It's cooked. It's not supposed to have salmonella in it. This is why when there are recalls it's because HUMANS get sick, not dogs. Salmonella - contaminated kibble has come into contact with it AFTER the kibble has been cooked.


----------



## SuperPug (Mar 5, 2013)

I've actually seen dogs in vet offices that have been supposedly diagnosed with salmonella poisoning. The kibbles are also usually not recalled JUST because humans got sick off it. It's mostly because dogs got sick off it or because they found it during inspection. Humans, they don't care, they'd say "practice safe handling". But dogs are more important to them because that's their main customers.


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

brindle said:


> You wouldn't be saying the bold if you had ever had salmonella poisoning. It is nothing to mess with and can be lethal to young children, the geriatric, and the immune compromised.
> I HAVE actually had it and the pain is excruciating. I would rate it up there with mid-level contraction pains (yes I mean childbirth).


I completely agree. My sister and I got severe salmonella food poisoning last november. We literally thought we were going to die. We were out for 4 days. I did sound like I was in labour, I couldn't stop crying and moaning. We laughed about that later, but at the time I didn't care. We couldn't stand for more than 10 seconds, we had to crawl to the washroom. Oh, and at one point my sister tried walking to my room from the washroom, and passed out, waking up on the floor not knowing what had happened. I can definitley say that was the worst thing my sister and I have ever been through in our entire lives.


----------



## FBarnes (Feb 17, 2013)

It is possible for a dog to get salmonella poisoning, but I don't think it's common. In the last Diamond recall I think there were 27 humans with verified salmonella. Dogs eat bacteria-laden food all the time. My dog eats salmonella probably daily. A healthy dog won't get it. I think carbohydrates in the digestive tract might make it easier for bacteria to flourish but a dog is built to kill bacteria.

If the fat, sick, poorly fed dogs I see in the vet's office are any indication it doesn't surprise me they get sick. My dog could eat a bagfull of salmonella kibble and the kibble might kill him but the salmonella wouldn't.


----------



## FBarnes (Feb 17, 2013)

Kat said:


> I completely agree. My sister and I got severe salmonella food poisoning last november. We literally thought we were going to die. We were out for 4 days. I did sound like I was in labour, I couldn't stop crying and moaning. We laughed about that later, but at the time I didn't care. We couldn't stand for more than 10 seconds, we had to crawl to the washroom. Oh, and at one point my sister tried walking to my room from the washroom, and passed out, waking up on the floor not knowing what had happened. I can definitley say that was the worst thing my sister and I have ever been through in our entire lives.


I have been like that once in my life - not sure if it was salmonella or what, but I passed out in the bathroom and my head got stuck between the toilet and the wall. I was too sick to get it out. It makes you appreciate your health a little more, that's for sure. I thought it would be better if I just died right there on the floor.


----------



## brindle (Mar 14, 2013)

SuperPug said:


> nearly everything you come in contact with can be lethal. Salmonella is overrated because it's just like every other illness. It has a lethal point and a mild point. I actually COOKED and ATE so called "salmonella contaminated" chicken and didn't have a single problem.


Like I said. If you've never had salmonella poisoning, you just don't know.


----------



## SuperPug (Mar 5, 2013)

brindle said:


> Like I said. If you've never had salmonella poisoning, you just don't know.


You don't get it. EVERYTHING has a lethal point. To single out salmonella is pointless.


----------



## FBarnes (Feb 17, 2013)

the food was recalled because of salmonella. Not only is it not pointless to single out salmonella, it's kinda the whole point of this thread.


----------



## brindle (Mar 14, 2013)

SuperPug said:


> You don't get it. EVERYTHING has a lethal point. To single out salmonella is pointless.


Well the next time you make chicken, before you cook it, take a BIIIIIIG lick of the drumstick. You will get salmonella. You will take back your words


----------



## SuperPug (Mar 5, 2013)

brindle said:


> Well the next time you make chicken, before you cook it, take a BIIIIIIG lick of the drumstick. You will get salmonella. You will take back your words


Only a fool will consume raw meat when they regularly eat cooked meat. And I don't care if I get salmonella poisoning, it won't change my outlook on it. It's an illness and it all has it's own affects ranging from mild to lethal.


----------



## brindle (Mar 14, 2013)

SuperPug said:


> Only a fool will consume raw meat when they regularly eat cooked meat. And I don't care if I get salmonella poisoning, it won't change my outlook on it. It's an illness and it all has it's own affects ranging from mild to lethal.


I don't understand your argument? This thread is about salmonella. If you aren't concerned, fine. You also come from a place where you've never had salmonella poisoning... which says everything. 
I don't mind feeding my dog salmonella, she can handle it. I, however, cannot. Nor can my children. So I will avoid it as much as I can...


----------



## DaViking (Sep 27, 2011)

FBarnes said:


> I have been like that once in my life - not sure if it was salmonella or what, but I passed out in the bathroom and my head got stuck between the toilet and the wall. I was too sick to get it out. It makes you appreciate your health a little more, that's for sure. I thought it would be better if I just died right there on the floor.


Me too, but that was from using ice cubes for our cocktails made from water from an indoor basement well at a cottage no one had stayed in for two years. In hindsight a bad idea, really bad idea, I think it was dead rats and salamanders in there... God knows what I drank. :doh:


----------



## SuperPug (Mar 5, 2013)

I didn't present an argument. You just don't seem to understand that salmonella isn't something to be feared. The media made it a scary thing. It's simply "cured" with antibiotics. Judging by the symptoms posted, my husband's boss likely contracted some. He suffered through it for a week before he went to the doctors. A few doses of antibiotics knocked it down in less than 3 days.

Do you fear the flu? If you fear salmonella, then you must fear the flu. If you spend your whole life avoiding illnesses, then your body really has nothing to build itself against. Salmonella is also contagious, it isn't contracted by just ingesting raw meat. It can spread the same way the flu spreads, direct contact.


----------



## brindle (Mar 14, 2013)

SuperPug said:


> I didn't present an argument. You just don't seem to understand that salmonella isn't something to be feared. The media made it a scary thing. It's simply "cured" with antibiotics. Judging by the symptoms posted, my husband's boss likely contracted some. He suffered through it for a week before he went to the doctors. A few doses of antibiotics knocked it down in less than 3 days.
> 
> Do you fear the flu? If you fear salmonella, then you must fear the flu. If you spend your whole life avoiding illnesses, then your body really has nothing to build itself against. Salmonella is also contagious, it isn't contracted by just ingesting raw meat. It can spread the same way the flu spreads, direct contact.


Salmonella IS something to be respected, not necessarily feared. You would be a fool not to consider it. 
There are many things sensationalized by the media but I don't think salmonella is one of them..? I haven't recently heard of a report on salmonella, when I have heard of reports they are only mild warnings. 
I have had the flu and I have had salmonella poisoning, they are two COMPLETELY different things. 
I know that people can be glove wearing, germophobes and then there are the types who practically bathe in germs all day long (raw feeders who let their dogs eat raw meat all over the house for example); then there are the "normals". The ones who are aware and take necessary precautions without becoming obsessive. You would avoid the flu if you could wouldn't you? Just like salmonella? It's one thing to sensationalize the crap out of everything and it is another to minimize it. 
I do neither of these two things but you seem to prefer minimizing it.


----------



## PDXdogmom (Jun 30, 2010)

SuperPug said:


> I didn't present an argument. You just don't seem to understand that salmonella isn't something to be feared. The media made it a scary thing. It's simply "cured" with antibiotics. Judging by the symptoms posted, my husband's boss likely contracted some. He suffered through it for a week before he went to the doctors. A few doses of antibiotics knocked it down in less than 3 days.
> 
> Do you fear the flu? If you fear salmonella, then you must fear the flu. If you spend your whole life avoiding illnesses, then your body really has nothing to build itself against. Salmonella is also contagious, it isn't contracted by just ingesting raw meat. It can spread the same way the flu spreads, direct contact.


I don't think it's a matter of fearing salmonella. It's a matter of having a healthy respect for the illness it can cause especially among children, the elderly and those with compromised immune systems. The CDC reports that there are about 400 deaths directly related to acute salmonella each year. Short of death, most people prefer not to spend up to a week being entirely incapacitated and all the problems that causes with missed work and not being able to take care of all the responsibilities most of us have on a daily basis. 

And to say something is simply "cured" with antibiotics is a very uninformed statement. Medicine is not that cut and dry even with modern technology. Here's a link to a general public oriented article about new antibiotic resistant strains of salmonella. Salmonella: Scientists Discover Drug-Resistant Strain of Bacteria - ABC News


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

FBarnes said:


> I have been like that once in my life - not sure if it was salmonella or what, but I passed out in the bathroom and my head got stuck between the toilet and the wall. I was too sick to get it out. It makes you appreciate your health a little more, that's for sure. I thought it would be better if I just died right there on the floor.


Reminds me of a couple of hangovers I had in my younger days. And, yes, the experience has made me very fearful of rum.


----------



## brindle (Mar 14, 2013)

MollyWoppy said:


> Reminds me of a couple of hangovers I had in my younger days. And, yes, the experience has made me very fearful of rum.


Sorry. Hungover doesn't compare either. Done that many times as well.... that was a cakewalk in comparison.


----------



## FBarnes (Feb 17, 2013)

MollyWoppy said:


> Reminds me of a couple of hangovers I had in my younger days. And, yes, the experience has made me very fearful of rum.


yes, come to think of it I've done it twice. The other time was when I foolishly joined a tequila shot drinking contest. You feel just fine until you try to stand up. I was in a restaurant bathroom for several hours. I don't think my head got stuck behind the toilet but honestly I'm not quite sure


----------



## brindle (Mar 14, 2013)

FBarnes said:


> yes, come to think of it I've done it twice. The other time was when I foolishly joined a tequila shot drinking contest. You feel just fine until you try to stand up. I was in a restaurant bathroom for several hours. I don't think my head got stuck behind the toilet but honestly I'm not quite sure


Mine was vodka. Still hate that stuff....


----------



## stajbs (Jun 5, 2010)

Jack Daniels.......never again, ever!


----------



## mewlittle (Mar 18, 2013)

How did this get from a recall discussion to alcohol :/


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

i mean our food and our dog's food is safe. think about all of the food that's consumed in the USA including
human food and dog food. a recall for salmonella is nothing compared to all the food that's handled and
consumed. 

i've been sickened from eating bad food twice in my life. lots of dire rear (sp, lol) and throwing up.



doggiedad said:


> think about all of the food that's sold, human and dog food. a recall here and there is nothing especially if it's
> salmonella. salmonella is overrated.





brindle said:


> You wouldn't be saying the bold if you had ever had salmonella poisoning. It is nothing to mess with and can be lethal to young children, the geriatric, and the immune compromised.
> I HAVE actually had it and the pain is excruciating. I would rate it up there with mid-level contraction pains (yes I mean childbirth).


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

sushi, steak tar-tar.



SuperPug said:


> >>>> Only a fool will consume raw meat when they regularly eat cooked meat.<<<<
> 
> And I don't care if I get salmonella poisoning, it won't change my outlook on it. It's an illness and it all has it's own affects ranging from mild to lethal.


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

rotfl. mines Southern Comfort.



MollyWoppy said:


> Reminds me of a couple of hangovers I had in my younger days. And, yes, the experience has made me very fearful of rum.


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

read MollWoppy, lol.



MollyWoppy said:


> Reminds me of a couple of hangovers I had in my younger days. And, yes, the experience has made me very fearful of rum.





mewlittle said:


> How did this get from a recall discussion to alcohol :/


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

and "ever" is a lot longer than "never", Bernie Mack.



stajbs said:


> Jack Daniels.......never again, ever!


----------

